# wightlink ferries for sale



## panasonic (Jan 24, 2008)

Having a look at various sites i was surprise to see on www.apolloduck.com to see the three former wightlink ferries up for sale at £398.949 (443,00 euro). The web site goes on to say delivery may/june and the web site is the current owner www.smedagaarden.net.
The site also has some great pictures of the ferries and engine room.
So there looks like they may not be scrap just yet?.
Also has anyone got any ideas when the red funnel red jet 1/2 will leave for the dead sea?.


----------



## Stevo (Aug 21, 2005)

The Red Jets have gone - went today piggy back http://www.solen****ers.co.uk/JAlbumnews/Recentnews/slides/redjetsonboard.html


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Isle of Wight County Press confirms they are on their way to Kazakhstan and the Caspian Sea..

http://www.iwcp.co.uk/news/news/red-jets-sail-into-sunset-26219.aspx


----------

